# Corn Stalks



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have heard and seen that many of you use the corn stalks(the tall ones) for your yard displays- where do you get these from? I would love to use some this year but have no idea where to get them from?


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

The pumpkin' patch I frequent has them for sale. Look for one that advertises a corn maze...they gotta do something with the stalks they mow down.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Calloway's Nurseries also has them available, although not huge amounts.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pumpkin patch.I get mine for free from a family friend.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I have gotten them from the local farmers market.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

My father-in-law. But around here anyone will give them to you after harvest.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I couldn't find any "free" ones last year, only ones for sale from $5-$7 per bunch, so this year I've planted a garden and am going to use my own stalks.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

They should be readily available. at least they are in the Chicago area, at Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, grocery stores and garden centers. I start seeing them mid-September.


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

I get mine from pumpkin patches when I don't get enough free ones. One thing I do is post on Craigslist in the wanted section and the farm section (or whatever it is) that I'm looking for cornstalks for free. Also, I look around the neighborhood for people growing corn and see if I can set up to get the stalks when they are done with them.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Pumpkin patch, but clean up is a pain in the butt.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Off topic a little but have you seen the new pumpkinrot vid from 09.He just posted it last week.I now look at cornstalks in different way and plan on getting alot this year.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW...Last year I used 3 pickup trucks loads of corn stalks for my haunt!! check with your local farms to get some!!! Last year I had some friends and a pickup and tree loppers and a dark back road!!!! But yes a real mess to get rid of it also!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

around here you just ask a farmer. and wouldn't they make for a nice bonfire and marshmallow/hotdog cookout afterwards?


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Our local farmers' market has them, but call around to a few nurseries or garden centers as well for pricing. 
Lowe's & even KMart had some last year also. For L.A. locals, Tapia Bros. has great ones (cheap/worth the drive if you're not in the San Fernando Valley).

I used cornstalks a lot for both Halloween & Thanksgiving decor way back in the day- 
fyi: be careful where & how you burn them later, if you do. Like an old Christmas tree they are very dry & can flash flame, plus give off a lot of sparks. 
We actually used to crunch ours up, soak 'em, & add to the compost pile instead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I grow the each year


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I was paying a pretty penny for them, about 7-10 for a bundle of about 5 stalks. Then I found a neighbor who grew them a couple years ago and got a bunch for free. Now she has a house full of college age kids so I don't think I'll get any this year. I think they will be decorating themselves or using them for a bonfire. I use them to stand up against my lightpost and then stick my lighted skulls into. Gives it a great voodoo type look.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, I just raid the corn fields after the first harvest & take all I need before they get shreded, the local farmers don't mind at all of course. lol


----------



## discobandit (May 6, 2010)

Considering the time of year and the specific shape of the stalks, they make EXCELLENT mulch. They cover a large area and would be easier to pick up in the spring than a bunch of leaf litter, so consider tossing them across your gardens and putting your leaf litter on top of them


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

they had them for sale at a pumpkin patch last year. I think they were $10.00 each but they were huge.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I get them off my parents' farm.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah we get ours at the pumpkin patch too. They are a bit messy, but not that bad.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I would use them but it gets a little costly when we have no corn fields nearby.. I must go to Michael's crafts if I want to get them which cost around $7-8 bucks each if I remember correctly. They are messy though!


----------

